# German-English forum



## Spain_is_different

Hello everybody,

First of all, I'd like to congratulate to people who take charge of the forum on the huge information it can provide to anyone who is interested.

However, I ask for a German-English forum. Personally, I have a reduced knowledge of german and I 'd like to improve it. A German-English forum would be much more useful, in my opinion, because it would allow non-german speakers (but who are starting to study it) to learn much more.

I think there will be more people in my case... German is the most spoken language in Europe, I think it deserves what we've done to English, French, Italian and Spanish.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Agnès E.

I don't understand your question, Spain is different. 

There is already a German forum.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Spain is different,

The German forum is not German only. Many threads are German-English (or even German-Spanish if you prefer your mother tongue). If you start a thread in English, we will respect it and reply in English.

Hope to see you around!

Jana


----------



## Spain_is_different

Yes... but most people speak in german. I know I can ask anything in English, but if there were an English-German forum, it would be better cause everyone will be encouraged to speak in English.

If a person who is starting to learn german reads that forum, he or she won't be able to understand most of the threads. By making a specifical German-English forum, more people would get involved, I think.

However, thanks for the invitation to participate, Jana


----------



## elroy

Spain_is_different said:
			
		

> Yes... but most people speak in german. I know I can ask anything in English, but if there were an English-German forum, it would be better cause everyone will be encouraged to speak in English.


 
Not necessarily.  In the Spanish-English forum, both Spanish and English are spoken; same goes for the French-English and Italian-English forums (with French and Italian, respectively).

Ironically, the German forum is _more_ liberal because it allows any language.  In the other ones, only English or the respective language may be spoken.

Which language is spoken in the German forum mostly depends on the language chosen by the thread starter.  You are always welcome to specify what language(s) you would like your answers in.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Which language is spoken in the German forum mostly depends on the language chosen by the thread starter. You are always welcome to specify what language(s) you would like your answers in.


 
Right, and furthermore you can ask for any translation of a German post (even into Spanish), so that you can understand a topic clearly. How? Simply step in into one thread being bilingual (mostly German and English) and ask for a translation of the respective post. We will gladly follow your request.


----------



## Jana337

> Yes... but most people speak in german. I know I can ask anything in English, but if there were an English-German forum, it would be better cause everyone will be encouraged to speak in English.


And that's the problem. The purpose of our German forum (be it called German or German-English) certainly is not to encourage people to speak English. Moreover, it wouldn't work: In a German-English forum, one can by definition speak either German or English. Many of us would prefer German anyway. And if we had a German-English and a German only forum, some current active members would be barred from participating in the latter because their German is passive or not yet good enough. You know, the German forum is comparatively small and virtually everyone reads everything, which would make a new arrangement quite frustrating for some. It is not like in other subforums where there always are lots of other threads to read if you happen not to understand one particular discussion.

To sum up: The German forum already is German-English - when we wish so. Please follow Whodunit's recommendation: Feel free to ask in English (and perhaps stress that you wish to keep the rest of the thread in English, too - we always respect it) and do not hesitate to ask for translation of a German discussion if you are interested in the topic.

Hope this helps.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Just to clarify (this may not be obvious): the fact that the name of the forum is "German" and not "German-English" *in no way suggests* that only German may be spoken there.  

On the contrary, "English" was left out of the title to allow for *any* language - as long as the topic is the German language.

We talk *about* German, but not always *in* German.


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Just to clarify (this may not be obvious): the fact that the name of the forum is "German" and not "German-English" *in no way suggests* that only German may be spoken there.
> 
> On the contrary, "English" was left out of the title to allow for *any* language - as long as the topic is the German language.
> 
> We talk *about* German, but not always *in* German.


 
Le agradezco a Mike por eso
Hay cosas que no sé decir en ambas lenguas, sólo en español. si fuera englés-alemán, tendría que pasar primero por el foro de vocabulario general para pedir una traducción.
Recuerdo por ejemplo un hilo que abrí sobre "schwerverlezte" (nome acuerdo como se escribe). Who tuvo que exlicarme el significado en inglés y después creo que llegó una respuesta en español.
También había uno sobre emisora de radio que tampoco sabía cómo decirlo y, sin embargo, recibí respuestas.
También en mi último hilo, "profitieren von" preguntando por "aprovechar"
O un error de los falsos amigos "pretend" que me pasó en un hilo, también me lo corrigeron.
Así que como podés leer, podés preguntar todo lo que quieras en español. Está Elroy para traducir  (sin ofender). Jana también, aunque basada en italiano. Whodunit entiende. Gaer creo que también (como vive en Miami). Hay una chica también, Piloya que está en el foro a veces.

Saludos


----------

